# Guyana Black Rhom



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am thinking about purchasing what appears to me a Guyana Rhom. It is around 10" and costs $250 at a local pet shop. It is aggressive and a finger chaser so thats what I was looking for. The owner said he will give me a $50 credit if I give him my 3 Red Snooks and my Clown Loach. I think I am going to buy it. The original plan was to get 50 more Exodon Paradoxus for that tank but I don't know if I can pass that up. What does everyone think I should do?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i love rhoms so i would say go for it. $200 for a 10 incher sounds great!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Buckman said:


> i love rhoms so i would say go for it. $200 for a 10 incher sounds great!


fa sho


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am leaning toward the Rhom too. Its not a diamond varient but still looks good and is an active fish. I can just leave my current 14 Exodons in the sump.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you like it, go for it... don't worry about it not being a diamond... i actually am not the biggest fan of what people call "diamonds", i prefer a nice solid black/dark grey.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Eric99 said:


> I am leaning toward the Rhom too. Its not a diamond varient but still looks good and is an active fish. I can just leave my current 14 Exodons in the sump.


they might make it with a big rhom. they may be fast enough and he may not care enough to chase them.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Buckman said:


> I am leaning toward the Rhom too. Its not a diamond varient but still looks good and is an active fish. I can just leave my current 14 Exodons in the sump.


they might make it with a big rhom. they may be fast enough and he may not care enough to chase them.
[/quote]

I like my Exos though. I don't want them to get eaten.

Also, does everyone recommend treating with Prazipro for a week? I would think that it was never treated.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

if you'd like to, but its not necessary.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I bought the Rhom today. It is a real nice and mean looking fish. I will post pics tommorrow. It does seem to have a white film over its eyes but probably just from being being at the shop for a week and from shipping to the shop???


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, I think that was a great deal can't wait to see him!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds like you got your self a killer deal there I also cant wait to see it


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I think its either a Guyana Rhom and also looks like a Peru Highback to me too. Its a great fish either way! I might post pics tonight. He is settling in well now. He's already coming to the glass to greet me lol!


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

My pics are too large to upload so here you go:

www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3633348#post3633348

My pics are too large to upload so here you go:

Link


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent specimen, Eric!!...Beautiful rhom!....He rocks like a Van Halen concert!!!...


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Da said:


> Excellent specimen, Eric!!...Beautiful rhom!....He rocks like a Van Halen concert!!!...


Thanks! I like it alot!

Does anyone know what it is for sure though?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i love your fish omg! lol i wantttt it =]


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man thats one bad a$$ Rhom hopefully you could post a vid of that bad boy eating soon


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice looking fish, good buy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you should resize those pics and post them here.... links from here to MFK are no bueno


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

You know something, Eric?!..I wouldn't swear to it but after looking at the pics again, I think there is a good possibility that your rhom might be a Gibbus!!...It sure as hell looks like one!..If that's the case, you just got the steal of the century!....here is the you tube link!...tell me they don't look identical and/or very similar?!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't see gibbus at all when i look at his fish... even if it did resemble one, you wouldn't be able to tell for sure unless you knew the collection point


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Joe,
Well, it does look like one...you can't argue that...but it's probably not...anyhow, my money says that it's a guyana!...Either way, a sweet rhom!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

this is a guyana rhom. (supposedly) yours has the same elongated shape.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This is my gibbus taken about almost two years ago.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking sweet, Ja'eh!!...You are one of the lucky few to posess a fish of this caliber!...He rocks like a Bon Jovi concert!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Da said:


> Hi Joe,
> Well, it does look like one...you can't argue that...but it's probably not...anyhow, my money says that it's a guyana!...Either way, a sweet rhom!!


That fish looks nothing like a Gibbus, it isnt elongated at all. Its a Rhom, plain and simple


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ksls said:


> Hi Joe,
> Well, it does look like one...you can't argue that...but it's probably not...anyhow, my money says that it's a guyana!...Either way, a sweet rhom!!


That fish looks nothing like a Gibbus, it isnt elongated at all. Its a Rhom, plain and simple
[/quote]

Hi Ksls,
well I did say that it was probably a guyana...Have you seen the gibbus clip around 10 -11 inches?!...I posted the clip from you tube...At first glance, they looked very similar....that's all I was saying...here it is again:


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I guess it looks a little similar to a Gibbus however mine is more tall than elongated. Yeah its not a Gibbus for sure. The Gibbus looks like the Elong I had before in a way. This one is just like the 8" Xingu Rhom I had a couple years ago except for the coloration and this one is bigger. I am still leaning towards Guyana but it looks nothing at all like the Guyana pic above. Someone has to know. Do you think Hastatus knows???


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> you should resize those pics and post them here.... links from here to MFK are no bueno


Hey Joe would you mind telling me again how to do that? I see whenever I post pics here or on MFK they are resized automatically.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

After looking at videos on YouTube, the head on my Piranha looks exactly like a Gibbus BUT the body looks exactly like a Guyana.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

without knowing the location you can't say for sure.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

you can only guess. if you think its a guyana call it a guyana.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

why does it matter so much where its from???
.... regardless of the country/river it came from its still just a rhom (a very nice one at that)

and at the end of the day you will never know 100% where it came from.... unless you happen to meet the guy that pulled it out of the river

if you really have to have the country of origin written before the word rhom in your sig then write whatever you like mate , it makes no difference


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Eric99 said:


> I guess it looks a little similar to a Gibbus however mine is more tall than elongated. Yeah its not a Gibbus for sure. The Gibbus looks like the Elong I had before in a way. This one is just like the 8" Xingu Rhom I had a couple years ago except for the coloration and this one is bigger. I am still leaning towards Guyana but it looks nothing at all like the Guyana pic above. Someone has to know. Do you think Hastatus knows???


nobody knows man, the ONLY way you can say for sure is if you pulled it out of the river yourself... it's a rhom.

don't even bother asking frank, he will give you the same answer.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok thanks guys. I guess it really doesn't matter anyway. I still like it alot!


----------

